
World's Fastest Pitch – Supersonic Baseball Cannon - elsombrero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqidD7kVnxY
======
garfieldnate
This was one of the most amazing YouTube videos I've ever seen! I've been
subscribed to Destin's channel for a long time, and he never disappoints!

